# The Official Pocket Shot Thread



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Over on Instagram I've seen some superb shots like this. A chance to show your creativity and sartorial clout (or lack there of for me in both cases :-d )

Here is my Omega Aqua Terra 'Skyfall' with Sunspel white T-shirt and blue towelling shorts by Orlebar Brown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Man, I dislocate a shoulder whenever I try one of these pocket shots. I’ll give it another try once I get the all-clear from my physiotherapist.:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As I’m in lockdown and usually am just in my underwear, I thought best not post.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Great idea for a thread Dan!

I've never had any luck with these (except 1 or 2 the wife shot) but coincidentally I just tried some '_*reflection in the mirror shots*_' a couple of days ago so I could see what I was aiming at, & select an aperture to try to keep the watch in focus (room is pretty dim) otherwise camera always defaults to ƒ 1.8 ...









When I fully zoomed in on the watch face for a close-up however, the image was _*way*_ too small to be sharp enough ' ?









I've seen loads of really great pocket shots all over the forum, but no idea how to go about taking them. The mirror reflection thing is all I could think of.

Does anyone have helpful suggestions, tips or tricks to taking pocket shots that they could share?

Will.
'


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

cybercat said:


> '
> Great idea for a thread Dan!
> 
> I've never had any luck with these (except 1 or 2 the wife shot) but coincidentally I just tried some '_*reflection in the mirror shots*_' a couple of days ago so I could see what I was aiming at, & select an aperture to try to keep the watch in focus (room is pretty dim) otherwise camera always defaults to ƒ 1.8 ...
> ...


Railmaster brothers!

I have a DSLR on a tripod with an app on my phone that I can use to press the trigger....very helpful! The only issue then is lighting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

cybercat said:


> Does anyone have helpful suggestions, tips or tricks to taking pocket shots that they could share?
> 
> Will.


I've done the whole set-up with tripod and leaning down to make sure the image was in focus and that there is nothing reflecting off the crystal, but this can become a huge production just to get one decent shot.

With my iPhone, it would be great if I had seven fingers on one hand, so that I can hold the phone, tap the screen to focus on the watch, and then press the shutter. I see some great photos and I can only assume that these photos involve a lot of: "Hey, honey, can you take a picture with my phone of my watch on my wrist?"

I'll take a stab at one soon.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Some great shots already chaps! Kudos to those using a DSLR and tripod. Mine are iPhone only with lots of attempts! :-d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Nikrnic said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Superb sartorial colour choices with that Pepsi bezel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Railmaster brothers!
> 
> I have a DSLR on a tripod with an app on my phone that I can use to press the trigger....very helpful! The only issue then is lighting!
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

cybercat said:


> '
> Great idea for a thread Dan!
> 
> I've never had any luck with these (except 1 or 2 the wife shot) but coincidentally I just tried some '_*reflection in the mirror shots*_' a couple of days ago so I could see what I was aiming at, & select an aperture to try to keep the watch in focus (room is pretty dim) otherwise camera always defaults to ƒ 1.8 ...
> ...


Keep taking lots of shots and 1 in 1,000,000 will be usable! :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I literally must've taken 30 shots to get this. I would throw Riley his ball behind me then aim the camera as he was running back towards me. This was my best effort. Worth it despite the confused faces of onlookers :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> As I'm in lockdown and usually am just in my underwear, I thought best not post.


Oh go on.....


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Railmaster brothers!
> 
> I have a DSLR on a tripod with an app on my phone that I can use to press the trigger....very helpful!





teeritz said:


> I've done the whole set-up with tripod and leaning down to make sure the image was in focus and that there is nothing reflecting off the crystal, but this can become a huge production just to get one decent shot.
> 
> With my iPhone, it would be great if I had seven fingers on one hand, so that I can hold the phone, tap the screen to focus on the watch, and then press the shutter. I see some great photos and I can only assume that these photos involve a lot of: "Hey, honey, can you take a picture with my phone of my watch on my wrist?"
> 
> I'll take a stab at one soon.





solesman said:


> Keep taking lots of shots and 1 in 1,000,000 will be usable! :-d
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah! Perhaps beginning to understand the true nature of the problem(s) now...

No tripod - camera fits in jean's pocket (or no pics get taken), doesn't have wi-fi, or apps, or touch to focus, or touch screen etc at all...

(It's a 1st generation Sony RX100 from 2012, but I got it 2nd-hand 3 or 4 years ago after being bowled over by the pics from 2 or 3 other members on here, who all used the same model).

Think Tino hit the quick answer on the head with : _"Hey, honey, can you take a picture of my watch on my wrist?"_

Here's the pocket shot which my better half snapped with the RX100 back in 2017...








'


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

solesman said:


> Over on Instagram I've seen some superb shots like this. A chance to show your creativity and sartorial clout (or lack there of for me in both cases :-d )
> 
> Here is my Omega Aqua Terra 'Skyfall' with Sunspel white T-shirt and blue towelling shorts by Orlebar Brown.
> 
> ...


Alright Mr. Bond... I'll play your game.


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

I know I know... I spent 15 seconds on the project. 13 looking for a watch to wear and 2 looking for some pants. I promise I’ll do better later in the day. Please forgive me.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PJMED said:


> Alright Mr. Bond... I'll play your game.


Haha! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

solesman said:


> Haha! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I'm a man of my word, so I grabbed a watch and went outside to take the shot. Took a couple of them to see if one worked and then came inside the house only to remember that this is the Omega Forum and the watch wasn't an Omega. So Again I went and looked for a Omega to try the shots again. Needless to say that with the extra effort and time the enthusiasm waned so I don't think I did very good.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PJMED said:


> Ok, I'm a man of my word, so I grabbed a watch and went outside to take the shot. Took a couple of them to see if one worked and then came inside the house only to remember that this is the Omega Forum and the watch wasn't an Omega. So Again I went and looked for a Omega to try the shots again. Needless to say that with the extra effort and time the enthusiasm waned so I don't think I did very good.


Well, you've captured your top, trousers and watch so all good. Just need to zoom in a little closer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

solesman said:


> Well, you've captured your top, trousers and watch so all good. Just need to zoom in a little closer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pay no attention to the fact that I'm still in my pajamas.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

PJMED said:


> Pay no attention to the fact that I'm still in my pajamas.


I actually didn't! :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> As I'm in lockdown and usually am just in my underwear, I thought best not post.


If youre like me, it depends on what stage youre at in the wear cycle. Within days 1-3 you can get away with it. When it gets to changeover day (usually a saturday unless ive got something important to do like play xbox) theyve developed a "patina" which doesnt come across very well in photos.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

thx67 said:


> If youre like me, it depends on what stage youre at in the wear cycle. Within days 1-3 you can get away with it. When it gets to changeover day (usually a saturday unless ive got something important to do like play xbox) theyve developed a "patina" which doesnt come across very well in photos.


 ''Patina'' LMAO! :-d :-d


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

For me, the difficult part is getting the phone camera to focus on the correct area I'm trying to photograph.

As mentioned above, on my phone I have to tap on the object in the "viewfinder" to get the camera to focus on it. This is very difficult to do when trying to hold the phone in position and also have my hand in the correct position to activate the shutter...all the while contorting my body to frame the shot. I ended up with a muscle cramp on the left side if my chest. )

Anyway, this is my feeble attempt;









René


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice thread Dan, you're a Pro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't forget to try and get a little flecto!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay...so I played around with the camera on my phone and found a setting that makes it a little easier to take these pocket shots. This one turned out a little better. In focus at least.









I'm going to have to continue to practice, but I'm getting better already. You've created a monster, Dan.

René


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Great thread! Below are a few Omega pocket shots I've taken since I began using my DSLR. Setting up the tripod and locking focus is a royal PITA but the remote phone app makes life a little easier. Messing around with the reflections and angles can get you some interesting results once you upload them in the computer.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Great thread! Below are a few Omega pocket shots I've taken since I began using my DSLR. Setting up the tripod and locking focus is a royal PITA but the remote phone app makes life a little easier. Messing around with the reflections and angles can get you some interesting results once you upload them in the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a couple of the same watches! Good taste! (Speedy and 2254)

I find the 2254 dial texture hard to capture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

thx67 said:


> If youre like me, it depends on what stage youre at in the wear cycle. Within days 1-3 you can get away with it. When it gets to changeover day (usually a saturday unless ive got something important to do like play xbox) theyve developed a "patina" which doesnt come across very well in photos.


"Patina"


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

Mreal75 said:


> Great thread! Below are a few Omega pocket shots I've taken since I began using my DSLR. Setting up the tripod and locking focus is a royal PITA but the remote phone app makes life a little easier. Messing around with the reflections and angles can get you some interesting results once you upload them in the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots! I especially like the second one where the watch is "peeking". Here is my first shot that day.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> We have a couple of the same watches! Good taste! (Speedy and 2254)
> 
> I find the 2254 dial texture hard to capture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great taste! Two timeless pieces imo. I notice the 2254's waves pop more when I get a little closer up and get more reflection on the edge of the crystal. The black dial makes it more difficult though.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

PJMED said:


> Great shots! I especially like the second one where the watch is "peeking". Here is my first shot that day.


Likewise, nice shot of the PAM! Fall and winter makes for better shots to hide my hairy arms and add some more shirt colors/patterns lol


----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice thread, Dan, here are two old pics. What works best for me is to use the iPad camera, place the iPad on a table or sideboard, and take the pic with the timer.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

PJMED said:


> Pay no attention to the fact that I'm still in my pajamas.


So your nickname is short for PaJaMED..?


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

RDK said:


> So your nickname is short for PaJaMED..?


Sure why not.


----------



## djames2399 (Jul 9, 2018)

The last time I tried to do a pocket shot, I was contorting and doing it with my phone. My wife, who was talking on the phone, walked in and said "my husband is trying to take a picture of his butt" and then walked out. So I haven't tried since 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Had a go this morning with my phone and the stand I use for video meetings - not a success









Nigel


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Mreal75 said:


> Great thread! Below are a few Omega pocket shots I've taken since I began using my DSLR. Setting up the tripod and locking focus is a royal PITA but the remote phone app makes life a little easier. Messing around with the reflections and angles can get you some interesting results once you upload them in the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely shots. I admire all beautiful timepieces but that laquered dial SMP simply takes my breath away. There's something very intoxicating about that watch. Beautiful take as well.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Cod Holliday said:


> Lovely shots. I admire all beautiful timepieces but that laquered dial SMP simply takes my breath away. There's something very intoxicating about that watch. Beautiful take as well.


Thank you and I totally agree about the plain jane laquered dial SMPc. Perhaps the simplest of all the modern SMPs, but it still mages to pop in the right light...no waves necessary on this one.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!


PJMED said:


> Alright Mr. Bond... I'll play your game.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Every now and then, you get a super sharp photo:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Every now and then, you get a super sharp photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photography is my hobby and something I greatly admire. That's a clean shot.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Cod Holliday said:


> Photography is my hobby and something I greatly admire. That's a clean shot.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Great taste! Two timeless pieces imo. I notice the 2254's waves pop more when I get a little closer up and get more reflection on the edge of the crystal. The black dial makes it more difficult though.


This one is for you, Mreal75!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Railmaster brothers!
> 
> I have a DSLR on a tripod with an app on my phone that I can use to press the trigger....very helpful! The only issue then is lighting!
> 
> ...


Yes, tripod my brothers and sisters! Doesn't matter what camera, just get a tripod. A phone tripod is maybe $5. Use the built in timer. Done.

Unfortunately I don't have any pocket shots of my Omegas and I won't sully this place with a mere Longines or Oris. "sniff"


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

cybercat said:


> Ah! Perhaps beginning to understand the true nature of the problem(s) now...
> 
> No tripod - camera fits in jean's pocket (or no pics get taken), doesn't have apps, or touch to focus, or touch screen etc at all...
> 
> ...


f/8, manual focus and use the shutter timer on a tripod. You can do it yourself.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, I decided to try my latest, the X-33 Generation 1.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not applying too much time or effort I admit, which probably explains the lack of improvement

















Nigel


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

What are your opinions on close up vs. further back? I tend to like the pics from a little further away so you can see the watch's proportions better.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnabeel (Jan 18, 2019)

Great composition. Framing. Lighting. Nice picture.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

A little further away is my preference.Watch looks better and you can see clothes colours and textures a little too.



ILiveOnWacker said:


> What are your opinions on close up vs. further back? I tend to like the pics from a little further away so you can see the watch's proportions better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

1675 on jubilee


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot, Dan!!

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Cheers René. Got lucky on only the second attempt 🙌



Titan II said:


> Great shot, Dan!!
> 
> René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is my attempt.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)




----------



## AshUK (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my Friday shot for last week. First attempt...


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Great shot. Dial, jeans and top textures all captured.



tbensous said:


> View attachment 15333678
> 
> Here is my attempt.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

No shoulder dislocation taking this shot then Tino?



teeritz said:


> View attachment 15333850


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

Took this one weeks ago to post in this thread and forgot about it. Just saw it and decided to post. So here it is.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

PJMED said:


> Took this one weeks ago to post in this thread and forgot about it. Just saw it and decided to post. So here it is.


What a coincidence - thanks PJMED! Attempted these on 22 June, & forgot about most of them until seeing your post. Just a couple :


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

solesman said:


> No shoulder dislocation taking this shot then Tino?


Actually, Dan, it's not so much the shoulder as it is the thumb and index finger of my hand that's holding the phone. Gets tricky to hold the phone and then tap the area of the photo that I want to focus on, AND THEN take the picture. 
I probably need seven fingers on one hand.

And, one more;










Plexiglas crystal freshly Polywatched!


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

cybercat said:


> What a coincidence - thanks PJMED! Attempted these on 22 June, & forgot about most of them until seeing your post. Just a couple :
> 
> View attachment 15336633
> 
> ...


Cool pictures, love the Railmaster.


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Evening chaps, here is another one with the iPad, placed on the kitchen table.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Should we expand this discussion to include wrist shots of all kinds?

Who says they have to be in pockets?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

Yashio said:


> View attachment 15354485


Nice watch, man I like your photo.


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Should we expand this discussion to include wrist shots of all kinds?
> 
> Who says they have to be in pockets?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thread starter says so, it is his decision. You can post all your wrist shots in the general WRUW Mega thread, that's what that one is there for, but not this one. Because this one is for pocket shots.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Great idea - I would have loved to see this in a more generalized sub-forum but I did note that many have posted non-Omegas here so...




















































































ILiveOnWacker said:


> What are your opinions on close up vs. further back? I tend to like the pics from a little further away so you can see the watch's proportions better...


 Good question! As with any wristshot I take, my subject is the watch itself so I tend to get in very close. Having said that, I agree that if you want to appreciate the proportions, it's better to back off a bit - smart! As for my own pocket shots... I do back up a bit so that it's clear it's a pocketshot (lol) but I still want to make sure the watch's details are the main subject ??




















ILiveOnWacker said:


> Should we expand this discussion to include wrist shots of all kinds? Who says they have to be in pockets?


 Seriously... are there not enough threads for wristhots (of all kinds) already... ? ?‍♂??


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice One René!



Titan II said:


> View attachment 15478658
> 
> 
> René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Nice One René!


Thanks Dan!

I haven't reached your level yet, but I'm slowly getting the hang of it.

I'm happy to see the love affair continues for you.🤠👍 And great photo, yourself.

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Titan II said:


> Thanks Dan!
> 
> I haven't reached your level yet, but I'm slowly getting the hang of it.
> 
> ...


Practice makes perfect 

Yep it's building by the day. I almost forget I have it on, that's how well it wears for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb pairing and photo! 👏



Nikrnic said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Another attempt in the kitchen, and love that reddish shirt of yours, Rene!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Getting better John. The 300 suits you really well mate 



Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 15479405
> 
> 
> Another attempt in the kitchen, and love that reddish shirt, Rene!


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's an old one.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Muddy250 said:


> Here's an old one.
> 
> View attachment 15480076


Nicely done. The white dial really pops.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope you'll oblige me some non-Omega shots as well.


























































Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 15479405
> 
> 
> Another attempt in the kitchen, and love that reddish shirt of yours, Rene!


Thanks John!

It's by Wrangler...part of the George Strait Collection. It's one of my favourites actually. Thanks for the compliment, pal!

René


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cod Holliday said:


> Nicely done. The white dial really pops.


Thanks!


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Great angle René!



Titan II said:


> View attachment 15486855
> 
> 
> René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Great angle René!


Thanks Dan!

I'm still sore from the body contortion that was required to take the picture.🤣🤣

René


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've really mastered the art of photographing the POLMLE


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I feel like a traitor but decided to give a retro g shock a try. I have to admit, it fits and feels better than I expected it to.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

The watch does all the work really 



keisuke_z said:


> You've really mastered the art of photographing the POLMLE


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

All brands are welcome on F20 and its a great pocket shot. 



ILiveOnWacker said:


> I feel like a traitor but decided to give a retro g shock a try. I have to admit, it fits and feels better than I expected it to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe the last pub o'clock for a while 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I feel like a traitor but decided to give a retro g shock a try. I have to admit, it fits and feels better than I expected it to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have that one too. Something kinda cool about them. ?


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Muddy250 said:


> Maybe the last pub o'clock for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see you posting again, Chris.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Muddy250 said:


> Maybe the last pub o'clock for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wearing the Beacon Chris? 

Sorry to hear the pub is now off limits 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

First pocket shot with the new FOIS!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> First pocket shot with the new FOIS!
> 
> View attachment 15493493


Congrats again, Carl!!

Hopefully this is "the one" to fill the OMEGA gap in your heart. Is their a honeymoon phase the second time around?

Enjoy, pal!!

Rene


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, second honeymoon! Truth be known, I appreciate it more this time. Somehow I am paying more attention to the finer details than the first time around!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> Yes, second honeymoon! Truth be known, I appreciate it more this time. Somehow I am paying more attention to the finer details than the first time around!


Congrats on the second FOIS Carl! Now forget about the pesky blue Beagle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

solesman said:


> Congrats on the second FOIS Carl! Now forget about the pesky blue Beagle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes, happy now that he will go to a better home!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> Yes, happy now that he will go to a better home!


Have you removed yourself from the waitlist?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

HiggsBoson said:


> Great to see you posting again, Chris.


Cheers! Nice to be back, dangerous tho ... 



solesman said:


> Wearing the Beacon Chris?
> 
> Sorry to hear the pub is now off limits
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it's suddenly winter here ... not sure if the pubs are going to shut or not, rather hoping not ... ?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

solesman said:


> Have you removed yourself from the waitlist?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, yes! I change my deposit for the Snoopy to the FOIS. The FOIS will be "the" Speedy for me. If there is going to be another Omega, the only one I can think of would be the Seamaster 300M 007. Still love that one best of all the other Omega watches, but it would likely be a long time away before I could get it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

The FOIS is a classic. Enjoy it in great health my friend 



carlhaluss said:


> Oh, yes! I change my deposit for the Snoopy to the FOIS. The FOIS will be "the" Speedy for me. If there is going to be another Omega, the only one I can think of would be the Seamaster 300M 007. Still love that one best of all the other Omega watches, but it would likely be a long time away before I could get it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to say, it is great to be an Omega owner again! Not just because of the watch itself, but being able to participate with you guys on this wonderful forum!


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15497757
> 
> René


The clearest indication every week that it must be Tuesday ;-) Nice shot, Rene


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> I have to say, it is great to be an Omega owner again! Not just because of the watch itself, but being able to participate with you guys on this wonderful forum!
> 
> View attachment 15497983


It's good to have you back, Carl. We miss you when you go on hiatus.😛

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Sloopjohnb said:


> The clearest indication every week that it must be Tuesday ;-) Nice shot, Rene


Cheers John!!

René


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

You know you can still post here anyway, we are inclusive here!

Nigel


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Went ahead and ordered a flat link bracelet. It definitely dresses up the watch with the polished links.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great! Forstner?



ILiveOnWacker said:


> Went ahead and ordered a flat link bracelet. It definitely dresses up the watch with the polished links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

solesman said:


> Looks great! Forstner?


It is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hammy, on sharkskin while the canvas is drying after a scrubbing.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044 (May 5, 2012)

Lets try this thread


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sweater weather is upon us:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fresh one.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Grand Seiko SBGW231 today. Loving the beautiful ivory/cream colored dial


----------



## Kele1976 (Mar 22, 2020)

carlhaluss said:


> Grand Seiko SBGW231 today. Loving the beautiful ivory/cream colored dial
> 
> View attachment 15512802


Lovely ... was going to pick this up for my dress piece but I couldn't stomach the 30m(?) WR... it's got a beautiful movement tho ??


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Kele1976 said:


> Lovely ... was going to pick this up for my dress piece but I couldn't stomach the 30m(?) WR... it's got a beautiful movement tho ??


Yes, you do have a valid point. I suppose that if I didn't have other watches with the 30m WR, and this was one of my first watches, it would bother me too. But now that I have the watch, and others with the same WR, I rarely think about it. When I do, I look at it as 100 feet.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

First try at this....excuse the reflection, no AR on this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Happy Friday all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Planet Ocean









Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nicely done! The orange just POP's!!



watcheyfella said:


> Planet Ocean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one, Dan!

This b&w shot gives a good idea of how great a 42mm no-date Seamaster 300m in steel would look.

I cannot believe OMEGA hasn't released one yet to give an option to those who are wanting a ROLEX (no-date) Submariner. Seems like a no brainer to me, but I guess they're not around to cater to the watch enthusiast.

Hopefully there will be one coming in the not too distant future.

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Cheers René!

Yep I thought that when I had converted the file to black and white. If you want a no date, then you'll have to get the Nekton edition.

You make a valid point there. Of all the watches Omega make, the Seamaster 300 MC would be the ideal candidate. I'm hoping they update it to a 39.5mm case, shave 3mm off the thickness and update the movement. Then leave it as it is!! 



Titan II said:


> Nice one, Dan!
> 
> This b&w shot gives a good idea of how great a 42mm no-date Seamaster 300m in steel would look.
> 
> ...


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Cheers René!
> 
> Yep I thought that when I had converted the file to black and white. If you want a no date, then you'll have to get the Nekton edition.
> 
> You make a valid point there. Of all the watches Omega make, the Seamaster 300 MC would be the ideal candidate. I'm hoping they update it to a 39.5mm case, shave 3mm off the thickness and update the movement. Then leave it as it is!!


From your mouth to their ears.🤞🤞

René


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Poor attempt - snapped refelection in a mini-mirror, then flipped...










Happy Guy Fawkes night : 
"Remember, remember the fifth of November,
. . . Gunpowder, treason and plot!" 🔥


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Great shot!

I couldn't as its my birthday today! 



cybercat said:


> Poor attempt - snapped refelection in a mini-mirror, then flipped...
> 
> View attachment 15533979
> 
> ...


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Great shot!
> 
> I couldn't as its my birthday today!


Happiest of birthdays to you, Dan!! Wishing you many happy returns of the day.

René


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

Almost a pocket shot


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dan!

Nigel


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Paulsky said:


> Almost a pocket shot
> View attachment 15534259


I love the subtle and even patina on this watch, Paul. Beauty!!

My Speedmaster is from 2015. It'll be interesting to see how it ages over the next 20-25 years

René


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

Titan II said:


> I love the subtle and even patina on this watch, Paul. Beauty!!
> 
> My Speedmaster is from 2015. It'll be interesting to see how it ages over the next 20-25 years
> 
> René


Rene, it will no doubt acquire its fair share of scuffs and mini dings but unfortunately the luminova markers on the dial will probably remain pristine white. You'll have to create your own patina )
Paul.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Paulsky said:


> Rene, it will no doubt acquire its fair share of scuffs and mini dings but unfortunately the luminova markers on the dial will probably remain pristine white. You'll have to create your own patina )
> Paul.


Yeah, I know there's not much chance of the lume developing that creamy patina, but every watch has it's own way of aging.

Take a dial for instance. Some black or dark grey dials have aged to a brownish colour which we now know as a tropical dial.

That's why I'm interested in seeing what, if anything, happens to the Speedmasters from 2015. We'll only know as it starts aging.

René


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Muddy250 said:


> View attachment 15538676


Magnificent shot, Chris!! You're very talented.🤠👌

René


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Titan II said:


> Magnificent shot, Chris!! You're very talented.
> 
> René


Thanks you René, been trying something new out today. Attempts to get softer light than usual. Quite difficult to do as it turns out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Muddy250 said:


> Thanks you René, been trying something new out today. Attempts to get softer light than usual. Quite difficult to do as it turns out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually noticed something was different right away, but I couldn't put my finger on it. Now that you mention it, softer lighting is definitely what I'm seeing. Well done.

It's one thing to have all the proper equipment to compose good photographs, but it's creativity and vision that has to play the biggest part. And that's where I'm lacking, because you can't teach that. I can recognize a good photograph, but composing one is a different story altogether. I have to just do the best I can with what I have.

Keep on experimenting, and sharing your efforts here.

René


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Titan II said:


> I actually noticed something was different right away, but I couldn't put my finger on it. Now that you mention it, softer lighting is definitely what I'm seeing. Well done.
> 
> It's one thing to have all the proper equipment to compose good photographs, but it's creativity and vision that has to play the biggest part. And that's where I'm lacking, because you can't teach that. I can recognize a good photograph, but composing one is a different story altogether. I have to just do the best I can with what I have.
> 
> ...


Thanks again! 
Everyone has some creativity and vision. Take inspiration from others, attempting to recreate shots is a very good way to learn. Before you know it you'll have your own identifiable style. It's a strange thing to think you can tell someone's work just at a glance but it just develops as you go. 
This style however, is a total departure for me.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Muddy250 said:


> Thanks again!
> Everyone has some creativity and vision. Take inspiration from others, attempting to recreate shots is a very good way to learn. Before you know it you'll have your own identifiable style. It's a strange thing to think you can tell someone's work just at a glance but it just develops as you go.
> This style however, is a total departure for me.
> 
> View attachment 15538958


Another nice shot, Chris...and that whisky looks enticing.

Thank you for the advice and the encouragement. I'm going to work on it.👍

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Nailed it Chris! Love the colour of that top too. Merino wool?



Muddy250 said:


> View attachment 15538676


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

solesman said:


> Nailed it Chris! Love the colour of that top too. Merino wool?


Cheers Dan! Yep. Merino wool cardigan. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Buddy of mine put his SMP 42mm on a white Zealande strap 🤩💯


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

beached said:


> Buddy of mine put his SMP 42mm on a white Zealande strap 🤩💯
> 
> View attachment 15541215


That has got to be *the perfect* beach watch right there. That looks *so* good.

Rene


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Muddy250 said:


> Thanks again!
> Everyone has some creativity and vision. Take inspiration from others, attempting to recreate shots is a very good way to learn. Before you know it you'll have your own identifiable style. It's a strange thing to think you can tell someone's work just at a glance but it just develops as you go.
> This style however, is a total departure for me.
> 
> View attachment 15538958


Fabulous Chris, that pic made me put my Trilogy SM300 back on the bracelet within 5 minutes.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sloopjohnb said:


> Fabulous Chris, that pic made me put my Trilogy SM300 back on the bracelet within 5 minutes.


Thanks! Bracelets all the way for me, with the sole exception of the AT on the OEM croc. That I like.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Mreal75 said:


> Great thread! Below are a few Omega pocket shots I've taken since I began using my DSLR. Setting up the tripod and locking focus is a royal PITA but the remote phone app makes life a little easier. Messing around with the reflections and angles can get you some interesting results once you upload them in the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god those are gorgeous


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

PJMED said:


> Sure why not.


Must be a sleep specialist physician


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

msig81 said:


> Good god those are gorgeous


I don't know how you managed to take such good shots, the 4 of them looks AMAZING ! Really love them.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Another of my multitudinous miserable attempts ... . 🙄


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

One more attempt outside in a park in natural light.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Nato day today !


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sharp, Dan!

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Assuming my trademarked pose 🤣 while sporting the '57 Railmaster reissue;










René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Titan II said:


> Looks sharp, Dan!
> 
> René


Cheers René! Really enjoying it on the NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Titan II said:


> Assuming my trademarked pose  while sporting the '57 Railmaster reissue;
> 
> View attachment 15550020
> 
> ...


Great angle there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Just picked up my rubber strap from the Omega Boutique. A pocket shot was in order !


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15551200
> 
> 
> Just picked up my rubber strap from the Omega Boutique. A pocket shot was in order !


Love that strap. Wish it fitted on mine. Enjoy the combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

solesman said:


> Love that strap. Wish it fitted on mine. Enjoy the combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ! Isn't the case the same on yours ? It's still 20mm lug width ? Is the thickness different ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

tbensous said:


> Thanks ! Isn't the case the same on yours ? It's still 20mm lug width ? Is the thickness different ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep slightly thinner and holes are in a slightly different position. Zealande fit ish, but not a fan personally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

solesman said:


> Yep slightly thinner and holes are in a slightly different position. Zealande fit ish, but not a fan personally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a shame indeed ...
Did you try with curved spring bars ? I saw some people using the new gen AT rubber on the 8500 AT with curved spring bars ... because it doesn't fit either normally.
Maybe worth a try...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15551200
> 
> 
> Just picked up my rubber strap from the Omega Boutique. A pocket shot was in order !


That looks really good. Nice photo as well. Enjoy!

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Good shout. When we come out of lockdown again I'll head to the boutique and see what can be done.



tbensous said:


> It's a shame indeed ...
> Did you try with curved spring bars ? I saw some people using the new gen AT rubber on the 8500 AT with curved spring bars ... because it doesn't fit either normally.
> Maybe worth a try...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

The vintage Bond NATO from watchgecko arrived today. Really nice looking and as it's only 1.2mm thick wears really well. A bargain for £18!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

That looks great, Dan! Really suits the watch. Well done!!

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

solesman said:


> The vintage Bond NATO from watchgecko arrived today. Really nice looking and as it's only 1.2mm thick wears really well. A bargain for £18!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice combo, this nato fits the watch perfectly !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Titan II said:


> Assuming my trademarked pose 🤣 while sporting the '57 Railmaster reissue;
> 
> View attachment 15550020
> 
> ...




Lookin' good, René! I must say, you have excellent taste in straps as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

solesman said:


> The vintage Bond NATO from watchgecko arrived today. Really nice looking and as it's only 1.2mm thick wears really well. A bargain for £18!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great match, Dan!! They keep getting this model at the Boutique, of course it sells right away. Every single feature of this watch is just so well done!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

PAM 673 Marina Militare. Last remaining Panerai in my collection.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Cheers René! I'm really enjoying how this watch looks on a strap. So many options and cheap too. More incomings soon 



Titan II said:


> That looks great, Dan! Really suits the watch. Well done!!
> 
> René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

It's becoming a real under the radar watch which I really like. The mesh is something else, but on a strap this watch really shines (not literally mind, due to the all brushed case) ?



tbensous said:


> Really nice combo, this nato fits the watch perfectly !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Cheers Carl! Easily my favourite watch that I've bought 



carlhaluss said:


> Great match, Dan!! They keep getting this model at the Boutique, of course it sells right away. Every single feature of this watch is just so well done!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> Lookin' good, René! I must say, you have excellent taste in straps as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl!! I'm emulating a great poster here on WUS. I just wish my photos were as good.😉

René


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

I posted this in another thread but what the heck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

D3V8 said:


> I posted this in another thread but what the heck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This pic makes me want to go out and buy one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Do it! ?



Gray_Panther said:


> This pic makes me want to go out and buy one!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Gray_Panther said:


> This pic makes me want to go out and buy one!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Explorer today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are a few of some that have come-and-gone:









Gen3 PO395









Rolex DJII two-tone, fluted bezel and oyster bracelet









Rolex blue-dial "OPX"









Rolex Submariner 116610LN









Rolex Submariner 114060

Perhaps this thread will inspire me to get "pocket" shots of my current watches.


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry..........but I have nothing to contribute to this thread:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15583377


When did you pick up the Bremont, Carl? It's hard to keep up with you.😂

René


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Titan II said:


> When did you pick up the Bremont, Carl? It's hard to keep up with you.😂
> 
> René


Oh, quite a while ago. It is just not getting a lot of wrist time right now. And I always used to post it on the Bremont forum only.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> Oh, quite a while ago. It is just not getting a lot of wrist time right now. And I always used to post it on the Bremont forum only.


Ah!! That would explain why I haven't seen it before.

So how many pieces do you have left in your collection now?

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Titan II said:


> Ah!! That would explain why I haven't seen it before.
> 
> So how many pieces do you have left in your collection now?
> 
> René


9 pieces now, and one on the way: Tutima Flieger Friday LE 1941 Chronograph. In 2014, I passed on the last Tutima Flieger 1941 I have seen, and regretted it ever since. The Hanhart was the closest I have ever come to it, I just haven't found a good pre owned one that I felt comfortable buying. Friday morning, I discovered this one on Instagram, it had just been released, I had to be fast as it's a LE of only 25! I have to be honest and say this watch is giving me the most excitement of any I have acquired since 2014, and that is saying a lot!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> 9 pieces now, and one on the way: Tutima Flieger Friday LE 1941 Chronograph. In 2014, I passed on the last Tutima Flieger 1941 I have seen, and regretted it ever since. The Hanhart was the closest I have ever come to it, I just haven't found a good pre owned one that I felt comfortable buying. Friday morning, I discovered this one on Instagram, it had just been released, I had to be fast as it's a LE of only 25! I have to be honest and say this watch is giving me the most excitement of any I have acquired since 2014, and that is saying a lot!
> 
> View attachment 15585109


Wow!! Congratulations on picking up a *very* limited edition. Especially one you've been eyeing for so long. I look forward to seeing it in the metal soon.

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Titan II said:


> Wow!! Congratulations on picking up a *very* limited edition. Especially one you've been eyeing for so long. I look forward to seeing it in the metal soon.
> 
> René


Looking forward to our next GTG as well. I guess tomorrow we will hear what the new restrictions are going to be.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> Looking forward to our next GTG as well. I guess tomorrow we will hear what the new restrictions are going to be.


Yeah, that's going to be interesting. I hope Dr. Bonnie doesn't say, "No visits to the OMEGA Boutique!!". 

Rene


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Congratulations Carl!! Beautiful watch!! The lume looks like it'll be amazing once charged up.

So what's the fate of the Hanhart? Will it be on the chopping block now that the Tutima is in hand?

Rene


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Titan II said:


> Congratulations Carl!! Beautiful watch!! The lume looks like it'll be amazing once charged up.
> 
> So what's the fate of the Hanhart? Will it be on the chopping block now that the Tutima is in hand?
> 
> Rene


Hey Rene, no plans to sell any more watches, at least not right now. Although I feel right now that the Tutima will get most of the wrist time.


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time no post:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Does this also count? Too lazy to get up from the couch


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Sloopjohnb said:


> Does this also count? Too lazy to get up from the couch
> 
> View attachment 15637816


Damned right it counts! Looks like you've
found your technique, John.👍

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks Rene, and good to see you are more energetic with your MC300 ;-)


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Sloopjohnb said:


> thanks Rene, and good to see you are more energetic with your MC300 ;-)


No, not more energetic at all, John. I'm lying down; just rotated the photo so it looks like I'm standing up...🤣👍










René


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

very smart move Rene


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Titan II said:


> No, not more energetic at all, John. I'm lying down; just rotated the photo so it looks like I'm standing up...
> 
> View attachment 15638206
> 
> ...


I'll have to try that René! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> I'll have to try that René!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It works like a charm Dan.??

I can't wait to get home and watch your recently uploaded video.

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Titan II said:


> It works like a charm Dan.
> 
> I can't wait to get home and watch your recently uploaded video.
> 
> René


Will do mate. I hope the video sn't too bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Trying a different bracelet on this one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Trying a different bracelet on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good!! Those beefy rounded links adds to the tool watch aesthetic of the watch.

Is that the US 1171 bracelet?

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

It is indeed! You have a great eye!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

This had to be done.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15644431
> 
> 
> This had to be done.


Hilarious!! Well done!!👏👏

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Wearing this OLD thing today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

And trying out a slightly different angle today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been continually trying since the first page of this thread, using all sorts of different angles, bending over backwards, reflections in the mirror, but pretty consistently getting the same dismal results... ` ??‍♂

By far the 'best' of today's multifarious futile attempts...


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

cybercat said:


> I've been continually trying since the first page of this thread, using all sorts of different angles, bending over backwards, reflections in the mirror, but pretty consistently getting the same dismal results... `
> 
> By far the 'best' of today's multifarious attempts...
> 
> ...


Easier with a phone. You can lean over and look at the screen to frame the shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## balagee (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## cdub70 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Haven't worn this one in a while:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

solesman said:


> Easier with a phone. You can lean over and look at the screen to frame the shot.


First attempt at a pocketshot with the benefit of discussion starter Dan (solesman)'s advice to use a phone (instead of camera); I forgot to post it here at the time ...










Thanks Dan!


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Forgot this one. I really like to look at the PO 2500 simple and matte flat dial. I am used to wearing the wave dial with my blue SMP300, and going back to the PO really shows how a "simple" dial can be beautiful.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Artek (Dec 25, 2010)

Love this thread!


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starman71 (Jan 22, 2021)

I love this thread, and particularly find the POs photogenic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the 39.5? Looks good ! what size is your wrist ?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Deleted and retried later in the thread.....


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starman71 (Jan 22, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## cdub70 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

tbensous said:


> Is this the 39.5? Looks good ! what size is your wrist ?


Thanks! Yes, it's the 39.5. 6.5 inch wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

The OG fifty-eight today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artek (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Been a long time since the last pocket shot!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My first proper attempt!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

BigEye!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> BigEye!
> 
> View attachment 15716946


I just _love_ this watch! I'm glad you've hung onto this one, Carl.

If I didn't have my Speedy, this watch would definitely be in my stable. Heck, who knows, it still might make it into the stable sometime in the future. The only thing that gives me pause is the cost to service a chronograph.

Good to see you're still enjoying it. Take care my friend!

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Titan II said:


> I just _love_ this watch! I'm glad you've hung onto this one, Carl.
> 
> If I didn't have my Speedy, this watch would definitely be in my stable. Heck, who knows, it still might make it into the stable sometime in the future. The only thing that gives me pause is the cost to service a chronograph.
> 
> ...


Thanks, René. To be honest, I believe it is the favorite of all the chronographs I own/have owned. And that is saying a lot. It has some elements even, that would normally bug me on any other watch. Somehow, it just has that "Je ne sais quoi" as well as a lot of other features you don't normally find on another chronograph, especially at this price point. And it simply looks so cool. One of those watches that might also be saved for a rainy day. If, for some reason I had to sell off most of my collection (which hopefully will not happen) just to have the funds, I could always say "Well, I'm OK. I still have my BigEye!".  

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

This one's not been in my pocket for a while, but semi-dressy events both Friday and Saturday for a change...


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

cybercat said:


> This one's not been in my pocket for a while, but semi-dressy events both Friday and Saturday for a change...
> 
> View attachment 15724008
> 
> ...


As y'all know I'm a *BIG* OMEGA fan. If I were to pick a second favourite brand it would have to be JLC. I think that, as a brand, they are extremely underrated. And this one right here definitely tickles my fancy.

Beautiful watch, Will!! I hope you had a good weekend, and your better half's mom enjoyed her birthday festivities.

Rene


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Back on th3 OEM Rubber strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## J.B. (Aug 4, 2007)

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing! Can't wait to get mine. The sapphire version is harder to find; yours looks fantastic!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

J.B. said:


> Looks amazing! Can't wait to get mine. The sapphire version is harder to find; yours looks fantastic!


Thanks! I got lucky, it was just a 2 week wait for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 15731442


Very nice John! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks Dan and congrats on the Everest. Looking good


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*BigEye!







*


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

AT 8500 on Speedmaster FOIS strap


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

SMP300 Diver on Speedy FOIS strap.. still playing.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15764087


It's a beautiful thing and one I keep coming back to. Since I got my wife her Tank I've been fixated on a rectangular dial for myself. Luckily for her I can't get her bracelet over my hand or she might find me borrowing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to see you posting Chris. Trust all ok with you and your wife.

Reverso?

Nigel


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Muddy250 said:


> It's a beautiful thing and one I keep coming back to. Since I got my wife her Tank I've been fixated on a rectangular dial for myself. Luckily for her I can't get her bracelet over my hand or she might find me borrowing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the Reverso is a thing of beauty. And so unique as well!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## brad in nc (Mar 9, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15808591


Love the tones in this pic, screams "about to go for a stroll on the beach"


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

First pocket shot since it is back from Switzerland with a 2500D!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

illition said:


> View attachment 15854809


Nice shot!! Beautiful watch!! I love that aged tritium dial.

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Titan II said:


> Nice shot!! Beautiful watch!! I love that aged tritium dial.
> 
> René


Cheers thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really need one of these and this photo doesn't help !

Really a beautiful classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

tbensous said:


> I really need one of these and this photo doesn't help !
> 
> Really a beautiful classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I know that feeling! I'm glad I waited for the new release. You won't be disappointed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this strap. Really nice vibe, and looks very soft. Is this OEM or 3rd party ?


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

tbensous said:


> I like this strap. Really nice vibe, and looks very soft. Is this OEM or 3rd party ?


Thanks! it is. It's actually the Hodinkee dark brown strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

A lazy effort at the kitchen table over a beer after a long work shift...


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

All my favourites in one picture...Wrangler, carhartt, and OMEGA;










An honourable mention goes to my Ariats, but my feet are cropped out of the picture so they can't be seen.

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

A different kind of pocket shot...


----------



## turb0wned (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll add mine.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

turb0wned said:


> I'll add mine.
> View attachment 16013939


Great capture!

René


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## MaximoMark (Feb 2, 2018)

.









Sent from my M2012K11AG using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> A different kind of pocket shot...
> 
> View attachment 16011687


Haha! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

turb0wned said:


> I'll add mine.
> View attachment 16013939


Bond!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

IG @tatsandtime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

You've really upped your pocket shot game René!



Titan II said:


> View attachment 16116901
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> You've really upped your pocket shot game René!


Thanks, Dan! That's kind of you to say. Your pocket shots were a real inspiration to me, but I've yet to reach that level of artistic prowess.

This is probably my favourite pocket shot, not just of yours, but of all time;










René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Titan II said:


> Thanks, Dan! That's kind of you to say. Your pocket shots were a real inspiration to me, but I've yet to reach that level of artistic prowess.
> 
> This is probably my favourite pocket shot, not just of yours, but of all time;
> 
> ...


Haha! Thanks buddy. That shot came after many attempts. Such is this bizarre art 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## D3V8 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Not posted on this thread in a while. Quick and dirty shot of the 300.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Globemaster pocket shot soon Rene?  



Titan II said:


> View attachment 16426090
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Globemaster pocket shot soon Rene?


Sure thing, Dan.

It's the _Globemaster_'s turn to take a break from the rotation this week. I'll be happy to oblige next week.

Cheers, pal!

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Titan II said:


> Sure thing, Dan.
> 
> It's the _Globemaster_'s turn to take a break from the rotation this week. I'll be happy to oblige next week.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

momo73 said:


>


What is this heresy!?!?!😯
Just kidding!!😄 Great photo!!

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

@solesman Here you go, Dan. The _Globemaster _is now back in rotation so, as requested, a pocket shot of the _Globemaster_...well, two shots;



















René


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

drmdwebb said:


> View attachment 16308333


What watch is this please?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Split-Personality said:


> What watch is this please?


Omega Seamaster 30 with linen dial, circa 1963. Reference 135.003.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> Omega Seamaster 30 with linen dial, circa 1963. Reference 135.003.


Here's one that sold on WUS in 2020:

Seamaster 30 cal 286 linen dial


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

Many thanks!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Titan II said:


> @solesman Here you go, Dan. The _Globemaster _is now back in rotation so, as requested, a pocket shot of the _Globemaster_...well, two shots;
> 
> View attachment 16435350
> 
> ...


Cheers for posting those René! She looks beautiful mate. How’s your real world experience with it so far? Tried it on a strap yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

solesman said:


> Cheers for posting those René! She looks beautiful mate. How’s your real world experience with it so far?





solesman said:


> Cheers for posting those René! She looks beautiful mate. How’s your real world experience with it so far? Tried it on a strap yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dan!!

I'm absolutely _loving_ it!! But then I knew that, after going through the 2 year process of picking it out, the only issues I figured might have with it would be related to wear-ability, but so far there are no issues at all. My biggest concern was getting a proper fit with the butterfly clasp and the lack of micro-adjustment, but I seemed to have lucked out there. As for straps, nothing yet. I'm still putting the bracelet through it's paces.

As of today it's been a month of stewardship with the _Globemaster_ and I was hoping to have a review done already, but I've been dealing with a very sick roommate and also looking after Milo (her dog). Obviously a review is the last thing on my mind at the moment. As soon as I'm able I will post my review and thoughts.

So yes, the _Globemaster _is everything I was hoping for and more. I will say this though...it's very difficult to photograph. Especially with my limited skills and equipment.

Best,

Rene

Here's one of my earlier attempts from a couple weeks ago, striking my "loitering outside the dime store" pose;


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16518899
> 
> 
> René


Amazing shot René!


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

tbensous said:


> Amazing shot René!


Thanks Thierry! I played around with some filters. Turned out pretty good. I appreciated the comment. 🙏 

Rene


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

First attempt, go easy on me…


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Split-Personality said:


> First attempt, go easy on me…
> 
> View attachment 16541203


I'd say you've done well. 🤠👌

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Split-Personality said:


> First attempt, go easy on me…
> 
> View attachment 16541203


A pocket shot with a Speedy, what could go wrong ?
Looking forward to seeing the next ones. Well done!


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

Many thanks, Gents. Leave it with me!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure why Omega deviated from that classic design. Trying too hard to be like the Sub I guess.... such a beautiful watch the OG PO is.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Trying a nato pocket shot.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## starbot (May 12, 2012)

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16591782
> 
> 
> René


Is it Tuesday already!?


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

starbot said:


> Is it Tuesday already!?


Haha...you had me going for just a second. I had to shoot a glance at the calendar. Maybe it's time to buy an _Aqua Terra_ with a day-date complication.

René


----------



## starbot (May 12, 2012)

Titan II said:


> Haha...you had me going for just a second. I had to shoot a glance at the calendar. Maybe it's time to buy an _Aqua Terra_ with a day-date complication.
> 
> René


 









You forgot the photo!


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

A little birthday present:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstfno (Oct 8, 2020)

Cod Holliday said:


> Not sure why Omega deviated from that classic design. Trying too hard to be like the Sub I guess.... such a beautiful watch the OG PO is.


How is the PO anything like the sub? With the broad hour markers, arabic numerals, arrow hands, twisted lugs,... it is Omega's most original watch consisting of all elements typical of their classic design language.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

dstfno said:


> How is the PO anything like the sub? With the broad hour markers, arabic numerals, arrow hands, twisted lugs,... it is Omega's most original watch consisting of all elements typical of their classic design language.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These Chronoscope dials are stunning!


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## damienmcguigan (Apr 22, 2019)

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16631955


Love the AT!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Got something in the mail today ! Pocket shot is in order !


----------



## damienmcguigan (Apr 22, 2019)

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16640289
> 
> 
> Got something in the mail today ! Pocket shot is in order !


The blue of the 300m is something else. I have a blue AT and thinking about getting a black PO or stick with a blue Zenith. Tough choices haha


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Haven’t worn this one in a while:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love this one. So simple and classic.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

tbensous said:


> I really love this one. So simple and classic.


Thanks! I agree! I love the triangle markers and the arrow hands too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Happy Monday!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

One day old speedy

1st strap change
1st pocket shot
Everything is in order 😀


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Happy Friday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect shot !


----------



## jnabeel (Jan 18, 2019)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is hat the 2254.50. Milsub?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

tbensous said:


> Perfect shot !


Thanks! It was a lucky one!




jnabeel said:


> Is hat the 2254.50. Milsub?


It is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16738310


I love the new bracelet. I have it on my chronoscope and I have the prior version on my speedy pro. The prior version is big and bulky in comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16741493


Nice looking strap! Where is it from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

FirNaTine23 said:


> Nice looking strap! Where is it from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's from SydneyStrapCo.
Sailcloth, Canvas and Fabric


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

lo_scrivano said:


>


Beauty!! I love that bracelet! It looks extremely comfortable. Is it OEM?

René


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Titan II said:


> Beauty!! I love that bracelet! It looks extremely comfortable. Is it OEM?
> 
> René


It’s a Forstner BOR. I bought it because it really suits this watch. Modern comfort with a vintage look.

The watch itself is my grandfather’s.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

lo_scrivano said:


> It’s a Forstner BOR. I bought it because it really suits this watch. Modern comfort with a vintage look.
> 
> The watch itself is my grandfather’s.


I love everything about this post. Well done,sir!!

Rene


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Titan II said:


> I love everything about this post. Well done,sir!!
> 
> Rene


Hah! Thank you!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

I don’t know how y’all get these shots, but I’m gonna try to get in on this soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

René (@Titan II) is starting to have some serious competition ! Some very high quality pocket shots from @The Suave Entrepreneur and @deepsea03 here !

Keep them coming !


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Oops, forgot to post this pocket shot here from Friday ~


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Too lazy to get up


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Rene said he liked the pic so I might as well resurrect this thread


----------



## watch_mafia (29 d ago)

solesman said:


> Over on Instagram I've seen some superb shots like this. A chance to show your creativity and sartorial clout (or lack there of for me in both cases :-d )
> 
> Here is my Omega Aqua Terra 'Skyfall' with Sunspel white T-shirt and blue towelling shorts by Orlebar Brown.
> 
> ...


Super clear, and the contrasting colors really set it off!


----------



## watch_mafia (29 d ago)

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16914711
> 
> 
> René


Nice


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

watch_mafia said:


> Nice


Thank you!! The compliment is greatly appreciated. I like this one as well.

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------

